
Automation has the potential to improve gender equality at work - raleighm
http://theconversation.com/automation-has-the-potential-to-improve-gender-equality-at-work-96807
======
qubex
0 = 0

~~~
ddtaylor
Who makes/fixes the robots?

~~~
qubex
The robots.

